# MS Outlook Problem mit dem Adressbuch



## josDesign (12. April 2005)

Hallo liebe Tut-Gemeinde!


Also mein Problem ist, das ich bei meinem MS Outlook nach dem Neuformatieren des PCs nur die Datendatei (outlook.pst) gesichert habe. Das wiederherstellen und einbinden der Datendatei war kein Problem. Nur jetzt liegt das Problm beim Adressbuch.

Wen ich im Outlook 2003 auf Neu... (Email) geh dann kommt das neue Fenster fürs "Mail-Schreiben"

Wenn ich nun auf die Taste [An...] klicke dann springt ein kleines Fenster auf namens Adressbuch indem ich keinerlei Kontakte mehr finde. (Die Kontakte sind aber sehrwohl noch vorhanden im Outlook unter "Kontakte"


Wisst ihr wie man diese Kontakte wieder ins Adressbuch importieren kann?

Ansonsten muss ich vor jeder Mail die ich verschicken möchte in die Ansicht "Kontakte" im Outlook gehn und dann rechte Maustaste -> Mail an Kontakt senden... (ihr wisst ja was ich meine)


Ich wäre dankbar...

Bitte, Danke bereits im Vorraus

lg, jos


PS: Könnts auch irgendwie mit Outlook Express im Zusammenhang sein.


----------



## gorim (13. April 2005)

Hallo,

das kommt mir bekannt vor. Überprüfe doch, ob bei den Eigenschaften der Kontakte auf der Seite _Outlook-Adreßbuch_ das Häkchen gesetzt ist.


bis dann
gorim


----------

